# I have the Dewalt 745 table saw.



## oji (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the Dewalt 745 table saw and want a better miter gauge.
Any suggestions?
I'd like one that is big enough to use as a cross cutting sled type of thing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Using any miter gauge on that saw as a sled is going to be a bit of a problem because it is so narrow from front to rear. There isn't very much room in front of the saw blade. However, I'll give you some suggestions on what are rated the best according to a recent Fine Woodworking test.The JDS Accumiter came in at #1 at $230. Kreg's miter gauge came in as best value at $140. All of Incra'smiter gauges rated well but the mechanism for setting the angles is longer than the rest and I don't think they will work well on your short table. The Osborne EB3 didn't rate quite as well but I think it and the Kreg would fit your table the best and it cost $120.

I really don't think it makes a lot of sense to put a really expensive miter gauge on that saw so I would say to go for the Osborne or the Kreg.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

oji said:


> I have the Dewalt 745 table saw and want a better miter gauge.
> Any suggestions?
> I'd like one that is big enough to use as a cross cutting sled type of thing.


Stephen,
I know that the sled that I use is not nearly as hefty as what you have in mind, but I use Incra's Express sled with their miter gauge attached with the fence.

I have used the sled to trim the edges to square on a cedard chest lid that was about 20" deep and 32" wide. I plan on using it on a larger lid soon. It is admittedly a bit cumberson. I have to pull the leading edge of the lid in tight against the fence and then with the leading edge of the sled in the first part of the miter slot I can easy into the cut. The cuts have come out fine. I am not sure how a larger lid is going to work and I may have to resort to another way to trim the edges.

I have seen the videos of the large sleds with the fences on the front and rear, and have considered building one. I wonder how large of workpiece you would expect to cut with a sled. My first thought on the ones that I saw on line looked like they might be some what limited as is my Incra Express Sled.

I'd really like to know what you end up with and what you can do with it.

Jerry


----------



## oji (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks fellas.
That helps a lot.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Stephen, I have the DW745 and made a sled for mine. It can move back towards the operator further than any mitre gauge so can handle wider stock. I put a stop fixed to the side of the table so the sled can't go too far forward, which means the blade stays inside the rear guard.

Images in this post.

I've made a slight mod on it now as the top guard got in the way for some operations, so now it's removeable.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The table saw is the heart of the shop so unless you upgrade every few years get what ever accessory you can live with for a long time. A good miter gauge like the Incra will last you a life time but it will also cost more than the saw. Watch some Youtube videos on fences and make your decision from what best meets your needs.


----------



## apolloneo (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm using Incra miter gauge with my 745.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

oji said:


> I have the Dewalt 745 table saw and want a better miter gauge.
> Any suggestions?
> I'd like one that is big enough to use as a cross cutting sled type of thing.


I've seen a couple of beefy miter gauges that I've liked on other saws...you can see both at HD and Lowes... Look at what comes on the Ridgid and Delta they sell...then if you like order from ereplacements.com...the Ridgid has adjustable stops...

See also https://m.youtube.com/results?q=table saw sled&sm=3 for some ideas on small cross-cutting sleds. You could also make a square that would ride in the track but single angle purpose.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 what Charles said...


----------

